# 吃自己



## indigoduck

In the example below:
"在鬧的不愉快的狀態下回去吃自己了"


----------



## YangMuye

http://derekskins.blogspot.com/2007/01/blog-post_11.html
I have never heard this phrase before. It's not standard mandarin.
I guess it may refer to 靠自己吃飯 work for himself(have no work at all).


----------



## Jerry Chan

In Cantonese, one of its major meanings is having sex with yourself (m*sturbate)!
But this phrase is really catchy it's developed many different new meanings.
In that article, it apparent means getting fired. (Having no job, you have to take care of yourself)


----------



## darren198275

比如说：
某人和亲戚住一起，自己的生活费一直靠亲戚承担。现在因为闹得不愉快，那人回家了，不住亲戚家了，所以就是“回去吃自己了”。


----------



## bighead+

indigoduck said:


> in the example below:
> "在鬧的不愉快的狀態下回去吃自己了"



大家本来打算公款聚餐的但发生了些事造成不愉快，聚餐就取消了。这种情况下，"吃自己了"相对"吃公款"意思就是花自己的钱吃饭。但说成"吃自己的了"更自然一些。


----------



## Xieguodong

别学这样的烂词！这种词如果是我们中国人听到，还要结合上下文分析一下。要是从外国人口中说出来，我们肯定以为是你弄错了。


----------



## Chinoise

Hi indigoduck:

My guess if it's a Taiwanese source, it means "unemployed".


----------



## philosophia85

Hi Indigoduck,

My friend and I used this a lot in Cantonese.  In here it means either eat alone or prepare your own meal.  My initial interpretation of the phrase is that someone originally intend to have dinner with another but then they have a quarrel and decide to leave.


----------



## YangMuye

YangMuye said:


> http://derekskins.blogspot.com/2007/01/blog-post_11.html
> I have never heard this phrase before. It's not standard mandarin.
> I guess it may refer to 靠自己吃飯 work for himself(have no work at all).



我這麼猜，因爲有一些類似的用法：“吃父母”，“用父母”，“啃老”等等。中文裡，吃飯通常=to live。
從上下文看，確實是to get fired的意思。


----------



## royguo

philosophia85 said:


> Hi Indigoduck,
> 
> My friend and I used this a lot in Cantonese. In here it means either eat alone or prepare your own meal. My initial interpretation of the phrase is that someone originally intend to have dinner with another but then they have a quarrel and decide to leave.


 
 I agree with this. In Cantonese "吃自己" means "自己吃".
类似的例子有“我走先”，意思是“我先走”（I go first）


----------



## Chinoise

royguo said:


> I agree with this. In Cantonese "吃自己" means "自己吃".
> 类似的例子有“我走先”，意思是“我先走”（I go first）


 
If that's the case, wouldn't it be "食自己" or "自己食" instead?

The whole sentence "在鬧的不愉快的狀態下回去吃自己了"  sounds Mandarin to me.


----------



## Jerry Chan

原文是這樣的(節錄):

*原因很簡單就是不告而假太多次，
至少我印象中我主管為他這個狀況發飆也不止一次，
總之昨天就在電話的熱線中，決定他得回家吃自己。*

見: http://derekskins.blogspot.com/2007/01/blog-post_11.html

很明顯這裡的意思是「*被解僱了*」。

我很有興趣想知道，這是在臺灣流行的用法嗎？
有沒有臺灣的朋友可以解答一下？
謝謝！


----------



## Chinoise

jerry chan said:


> 原文是這樣的(節錄):
> 
> *原因很簡單就是不告而假太多次，*
> *至少我印象中我主管為他這個狀況發飆也不止一次，*
> *總之昨天就在電話的熱線中，決定他得回家吃自己。*
> 
> 見: http://derekskins.blogspot.com/2007/01/blog-post_11.html
> 
> 很明顯這裡的意思是「*被解僱了*」。
> 
> 我很有興趣想知道，這是在臺灣流行的用法嗎？
> 有沒有臺灣的朋友可以解答一下？
> 謝謝！


 
是的﹐這是台灣普遍的用法。


----------



## Jerry Chan

Chinoise said:


> 是的﹐這是台灣普遍的用法。



Thanks, Chinoise!


----------



## Aurora极光

this is a...unofficial word that mostly using in Dialogs only

吃自己 direct translate> eat yourself
so, it is really taking a sword and chop yourself and eat it?
surely, no...
it can used in many ways which brings out many meaning
ex: *總之昨天就在電話的熱線中，決定他得回家吃自己。
*it mean he needs to back to his home and "eat himself"
so , he had been fired 
ex: *他吃自己** 吃到发财。
*it mean he "eat himself" until he become rich
so , he has become rich all by himself
ex: 今天妈妈不在，晚餐我得*吃自己。
*it mean today my mum is not around , i need to "eat myself" for my dinner
so , he need to cook or buy his dinner by himself

for quarrel, it mean that he/she need to back to his/her home and "eat his/her fury"


----------



## robca

I think it means you are on your own


----------



## frank Chan

Xieguodong said:


> 别学这样的烂词！这种词如果是我们中国人听到，还要结合上下文分析一下。要是从外国人口中说出来，我们肯定以为是你弄错了。



agree with you!


----------

